# Warnung vor Server4You - Heillos überlastet



## fercules (8. September 2005)

Ich wollte an dieser Stelle kurz eine kleine Warnung vor Server4You herausgeben. Wir haben dort vor 10 Tagen einen weiteren Rootserver bestellt, den Vertrag unterschrieben und anstatt der 48 Stunden die uns angegeben wurden, gab es bis heute noch keinen Server für uns hier in München.

Der Support begründet dies damit, dass man den hohen Anfragen nicht mehr hinter her kommt und sämtliche interne Systeme down wären. D.h. die stellen produkte auf den Markt, die sie selber nicht liefern können. Bei dem von uns ausgewählten Produkt handelte es sich um einen teuren Rootserver, an dem sie viel Geld hätten verdienen können.

Wir haben nun den Vertrag unterschrieben und unsere eigenen Kunden laufen uns weg, weil wir den zugesagten Speicher nicht liefern können.

Was ich an Server4You auch mangelhaft finde, ist die Tatsache, dass man das Rootpasswort nur durch eine Technikereinheit in Höhe von rund 40 Euro ändern lassen kann. Im Interface gibt es in der Tat keine Möglichkeit zur Root Passwort Änderung. Auch ein Unding, oder?

Grüße
Fercules


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. September 2005)

Wenn es doch ein Rootserver ist, wie waere dann der simple Einsatz von passwd?


----------



## Y05h1 (11. September 2005)

Hi!!

Ich habe seit ca 2 monaten einen server bei server4you und kann nichts schlechtes sagen...

Gestern war er kurz nicht erreichbar ansonsten hatte ich nie Probleme damit.


----------



## neoprana (3. Oktober 2005)

so hab den posting nach jahren entfernt...


nach so vielen jahren stimmt das ganze nicht mehr server4you kann man auf keinem fall empfehlen... sind miese gauner


----------



## Solfuture (29. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mit Server4You auch nur schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Wir waren über 1,5 Jahre guter Kunde von den. Auf einmal ist einer der Server und damit über 100 Kundenprojekte Offline. Auf Anfrage beim Support was damit los ist, bekommen wir die Rückmeldung. Der Server wurde wunschgemäß gekündigt. Das Problem, wir haben niemals eine Kündigung ausgesprochen. Die Schriftliche Kündigung konnte uns auch keiner vor zeigen.
Wir haben die sofortige Reaktivierung des Servers verlangt, welches uns auch zugesprochen wurde. Leider hat sich in gut 5 Tagen da nichts getan. Darauf hin haben wir tatsächlich eine außerordentliche  Kündigung ausgespochen. Der nach einiger Diskussionen auch zugestimmt wurde. Darauf hin haben wir einen Abschlussrechnung erhalten und für uns war die Sache erledigt. Nun hatten wir aber täglich seit der Kündigung eine Abbuchung von 10 Euro für eine zusätzliche IP Adresse. Dies lief über 1 1/2 Monate so. Wir hatten uns mehrmals beschwert ohne eine Reaktion. 

Also, lasst die Finger von Server4You.

Gruß

Solfuture


----------



## Homwer (7. Oktober 2010)

netcup.de
einfach, schnell, günstig


----------



## Mapple (16. November 2010)

bei den aussagen zu sever4you schließe ich mich kurz und knapp an !! Keine weiteren Kommentare


----------



## chickenwing (16. November 2010)

Moin,

wir sind jetzt seit über 4 Jahren bei S4Y und können eigentlich nicht wirklich klagen. Klar geht hier und da mal was schief, aber solange sich das schnell regeln lässt... Schwamm drüber. 
Wir hosten jetzt ca. 50 Domains auf einem dedizierten Server. Der letzte "Ausfall" war am 9.9.2010 für ca. 7 Minuten (lt. livewatch.de), damit kann man leben. Und ob da S4Y dran schuld war? Kann ja auch immer mal irgendwo ein Router rumzicken.
Fakt ist, ich kenne keinen Rootserver-Provider, der einen für 69,-€ im Monat anbietet (okay, Plesk mit 100 Domains kostet nochmal 10,- extra/Monat)... lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen 
Klar hätte ich auch gerne einen managed-Server, damit ich mich nicht dauernd um die ganzen Updates und alles, was so anfällt, kümmern muss, aber der Punkt ist nun mal, die Kunden wollen's möglichst umsonst. Kennt man ja, oder? Wenn ich denen jetzt ankäme und 5,-€ mehr im Monat abknöpfen wollte, gute Güte. Hin wäre der Wettbewerb gegen Provider, die, wenn auch luschigen Webspace für 1,50/Monat anbieten. Seit es Homepagebaukästen gibt, denken doch viele, 'ne (natürlich anständige) Webseite gibt's für 'n Fuffi. Ich zumindest habe ständig mit denen zu tun. Und wenn man diesen was von Sicherheit, Barrierefreiheit, Browserkompatibilitäten usw. erzählt, hört eh keiner mehr zu.
Das Leben lehrt "Teuer muss nicht gut sein" genauso wie "Wer billigt kauft, kauft doppelt".
Aber vielleicht habe ich auch nur Glück, dass alles einigermaßen reibungslos läuft, oder der eine oder andere Pech, dass es nicht so ist/war.

Netcup mit einem dedizierten Managed-Server für 100,-/Monat klingt nicht schlecht, aber machen die mehr als nur Updates? Wenn ich jede Änderung in der httpd.conf oder php.ini extra zahlen muss, weil ich keine Shellzugriff habe, na dann gute Nacht. 

Greetz
cw


----------



## Mapple (17. November 2010)

@chickenwing:

Teilweise muss ich dir recht geben. Es gibt nicht viele Anbieter die günstig sind und gut und Angebote von 1&1 und co? Brauchen wir glaub ich nicht drüber reden. Die kriegen nur Kunden die Ahnungslos sind 
Es kommt aber auch immer drauf an was man braucht. Ich will jetzt keinen Anbieter nennen, aber es gibt durchaus öfter Anbieter die Sonderangebote haben und auch mal günstig Server anbieten. Habe mich vor kurzem erst nochmal umgeschaut um Preise zu vergleichen, da sind durchaus auch Root-Server für 80-90€ drin. Ok sind zwar ein paar Euro mehr als bei S4U, allerdings hört man dann auch wenig klagen und nicht jeder kleinste Mist kostet Geld.
Wenn ich mir anschaue für welche Leistungen teilweise Geld verlangt wird und in welcher Höhe, da klick ich lieber auf X als weiter zu lesen 
Einrichtungsgebühr, Änderungen in der Buchhaltung, Domains umziehen, Erweiterungen usw.
Klar manche Sachen kosten einfach Geld aber die Frage ist immer wieviel  Ich kann dir zumindest sagen dass es noch Anbieter gibt die einem wirklich weiterhelfen können und man gute Ware bekommt zu einem normalen Preis. Und ehrlich gesagt zahle ich lieber die 20€ mehr und fühl mich in sicheren Händen


----------



## m1chaelH (30. Dezember 2010)

S4u, nein Danke!

Rootserver bei Hetzner mieten und dann jemd suchen der etwas von Servern versteht. Mit einer halben Std Administration / Monat ( sofern er auch korrekt installiert ist ) sollte man ein vernünftiges System bekommen. Grundgebühr Hetzner +Arbeitslohn Admin = ca. 100 EUR pro Monat

Meine Meinung zumindest. 

lg
Michael


----------

